# Sargent 2-6-16



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and my son got a late start Saturday morning and didn't get to the beach till around 11am. There was a good incoming tide, but the north wind was blowing around 30mph and the sand blowing across the dunes was sandblasting us, so after 2 hours without a single bite we decided to pack up and go to plan B. Plan B is fishing the cut. As soon as we got there we started catching big whiting one after another on dead shrimp until we had all we wanted to clean in the ice chest. When we got board with that I decided to throw one of the big rods out with half a crab and within 5 minuets my son had a nice bull red on. After releasing the red I threw the rod back out and a big ugly grabbed it before I got the rod in the rod holder. Earlier in the morning Texas Tom texted me and said him and his son were gonna be down, so after we released the drum we loaded up to go find them to see if they wanted to get in on some of the action. After we found them we loaded all their gear into my truck and headed back down to the cut. As soon as Tom casted his first rod out he had a bull red within minuets. We caught several more reds, drum,and whiting and left them biting before it got dark. It wasn't a epic day, but considering the conditions we were dealing with, it turned out pretty good.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Great pics. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

waltmeda said:


> Great pics. What kind of camera do you use?


Canon SX50 HS. It has 200x zoom and its so easy to use even stupid people like me can take good pictures.


----------



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

HEy Shark Chum once you pass the draw bridge hpw far do you go down the beach once you take a left? What a great weekend of fishing!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sounds pretty epic to me!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report bud.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep,the usual top-shelf report with knock out pics. Thanks from us land-locked cats!


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

The wife n kids n I will be down in mid march, any ideas on what to expect/look for? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Matagorda side of the cut btw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches guys!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

mike flores said:


> The wife n kids n I will be down in mid march, any ideas on what to expect/look for?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


 Lots of drum in the cut in March, both over sized and keepers. Around spring break the big sheepshead start making there way through the cut and it can be non-stop action. I use 1/4 crab or fresh dead shrimp on a size 2 kahle hook for the sheepshead and half crab or jumbo shrimp on a 5/0 to 7/0 circle hook for the drum. If we have a early spring the flounder will start coming back in through the cut by mid march and you can easily limit out using live finger mullet. As a general rule of thumb, if the water hasn't warmed up enough for the finger mullet to start showing up in the cut, than its probably to early for the flounder to start coming back in.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice and tips you constantly share with us. Have a great day bud.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Megalodon27 said:


> HEy Shark Chum once you pass the draw bridge hpw far do you go down the beach once you take a left? What a great weekend of fishing!


I don't have any special spots I fish. I fish the whole island from Mitchells cut to the San Benard river. The beach front is always changing, so a area that was good last weekend may be bad this weekend. This time of year I look for clay and shell, these areas hold the reds and drum in the winter. In the summer time I look for deeper areas with breaks in the waves where there is a cross gut, or sometimes I look for high concentrations of mullet in the water. Sometimes when the conditions are bad for fishing the surf, I will fish the intercoastal or the cut, like this weekend. If you want to be successful every time you go fishing, you have to learn how to adapt to the conditions. When I pull up to a spot, I only throw 1 or 2 rods out and give it 30 minuets to a hour. If I catch a fish, I'll unload all my gear and set the rest of my rods out, if not I can quickly pack up and move to a new spot. I have names for some of the areas I fish, but they are not specific spots, they are 500yds to 1000yds stretch's of beach where I do most of my fishing. They only have names so that when I tell some of the regulars down there that I was catching reds at pelican path or drum at the clay banks they know what I'm talking about. Here's a map.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Sharkchum, Thank you so much for taking my son Caden and I down to the cut. I know it may not be up to your standards for epic or even very good, but it was a great day for my son and I. As you said, the surf was really dead. We had only one bite in two plus hours and that was a nice 36" black drum. But otherwise, we couldn't even get anything to steal shrimp off our bait rods. Seldom seen it so lifeless. But with you at the cut, we both caught some nice fish, including my largest red to date at 40". And I might add the 30" red Caden was holding was caught on a bait rod. Fun day catching some fish and great company and learning from the one and only Sharkchum. Enjoyed hanging out with your son as well. I will post a few more pictures tomorrow.


----------

